# Old school training post #1 strengthening the jaw



## Trix

This is a technique all of us have witnessed a million times over.

*Scenario*: At the scene of a televised combat sports event. The camera pans to a famous boxer sitting in the crowd. Said famous boxer is _chewing gum_. 

Fighters used to chew gum recreationally in an effort to develop & fortify muscles in their mouth and jaw.

MMA fighters chewing ice could be a variant of this.

The practice seems to have dwindled over time. Perhaps its a result of a generation gap. Or fighters have found better methods to train jaw muscles. Would be interested to know what happened here if anyone has an answer.


----------

